# BMW 630i HOW TO FLASH DME MSV70 TO 6MT SOFTWARE SMG TO MANUAL CONVERSION ?



## ramboguy2008 (Mar 8, 2021)

hey i am planning to get rid of my smg transmission which is giving me headaches i will need to flash dme with manual software .My current zb number in dme is 7581256 which i dont know is it allready manual or smg zb ?

I have all software to do flash and programming ista p , ncs expert,winkpf,vvdi2 vvdi prog .But nowhere on internet is really explained how to change software in dme , all tutorials cover just updating dme zb number to newer version..

I am in europe and car is bmw e63 630i with smg transmission


----------

